# Sightron Scope



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

I can remember somebody taking about a Sightron 1x scope that they really like, I have been looking at scopes for my ML. I guess cabelas doesn't have them I went to look, does anyone know who carries them around here (northern Utah) that might have some in stock?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sportsman warehouse


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks I'll check them out tomorrow.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Heres one on KSL for sale in Riverton.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =2&search=


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought mine from Optics Planet on line.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Doc said:


> I bought mine from Optics Planet on line.


How do you like it?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the help picked me up one today, looking forward to getting it sighted in.


----------

